# Chaos Termies Wargear



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

What is the more effective wargear I can give to Termies of the Chaos persuasion?


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> What is the more effective wargear I can give to Termies of the Chaos persuasion?


In all honesty and seriousness from a (semi) well known non-competitive gamer, there is unfortunately only one way to run Chaos Terminators in the current codex.

3 Terminators, 3 Combi-Weapons - 105pts

Choose either, Combi-Meltas or my preferred Combi-Plasma, and deepstrike into the side or rear or enemy vehicles, near a long range support squad (ala Long Fangs), beside a MC, or onto an objective and that's it.

Easy to use, cheap, and competitive. For fluff, imagine they are special Elites of the army (which they are) and they cannot be risked so they wait aboard a cruiser or destroyer in orbit and beam down to do missions of high importance for victory.

Here is a link to my Chaos Terminator Tactica & Discussion Thread from a while back:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71732


Hope that helps.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Or the way I run them, for friendly games, with whatever the hell I feel like.

Keep in mind that an Icon is fairly expensive, the IoN for a 5 man unit being 8 extra points per model.

Also add a chainfist to D-A-Cs build for comp termi's. If they dont all die after unloading the combi's he can still make a mess.


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

Apart form D-A-C's build the only other builds that i have found that works well is the slaneesh dual LCs, with either a powerfist or chainfist with 1 of the ranged termi upgrades in a LR. Through this is a huge point sink, approx 450-500 points on one unit and its transport, but it will cut through most other things, including most loyalist terminators (not so sure about the effectiveness against the 3++ save of storm sheilds through).


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

If your going to do that, you go the whole 9 yards, and make them champs. Four attacks each at I5 with re-rolls to wound is pretty choppy. Then you throw in a MoK lord with claws for 6 on the charge.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

or if the extra initiative isbt a big deal to you, then you could do MoK lightning claws and make them all champions


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the responses so far.



jfvz said:


> Apart form D-A-C's build the only other builds that i have found that works well is the slaneesh dual LCs, with either a powerfist or chainfist with 1 of the ranged termi upgrades in a LR. Through this is a huge point sink, approx 450-500 points on one unit and its transport, but it will cut through most other things, including most loyalist terminators (not so sure about the effectiveness against the 3++ save of storm sheilds through).


This is actually what I had originally considered for the Termies. I have plenty of Anti-Armor units at the moment, and I was looking for something more hard hitting. Dual LC champs with IoS in a LR seems like the way to go. I imagined it only in lists greater than 2000 pts because of the loss it would be to loose 500 pts of my army in one go.

The only problem I can imagine is monstrous creatures. Should I perhaps magnetize a powerfist?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

If they are in a LR you have two lascannons and the other armour busters you mentioned to hit it with. Even a DP against those termies will die. Sure they wound on 5's but your making 20 attacks, and your re-roll the wounds.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> If they are in a LR you have two lascannons and the other armour busters you mentioned to hit it with. Even a DP against those termies will die. Sure they wound on 5's but your making 20 attacks, and your re-roll the wounds.


True enough. Thanks for everyone that helped! Rep for all the good advice.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

just remember that CSM land raiders don't have PotMS so you can only use one weapon if it moved 6" and nothing @ 12"....and can only carry 5 terminators.

i find that they do not really do much other than being a delivery system for bezerkers.

Termies are best used IMO with the standard "termicide" or with a crap load of bodies - like 7+ with like 2 PFs a chain fist and a couple of Lightning claws and whatnot.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I like using all lightning claw terminators with mark of khorne and champion upgrades. if i am going to use them at all, i figure i might as well just go all out. I do play world eaters though, so i usually throw a Lord with a Daemon weapon and MoK in as well, because for 155pts, he tends to damage a lot of shit before getting his ass kicked by himself, and dishing out 15 attacks is always fun. But then, overkill is my middle name, just like having 23 missile launcher shots per turn in my SW. Mc-Overkill-Muffin.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I always found the following usefull for CSM terminators. Combi-weapons, either in small suicide squads or as standard armaments for large bricks os they can kill high value or difficult targets when they first come down EX. 5 combi plasma for MC killing when they first come down, 4 melta for sucicide tank hunters.

For CC I tend to through caution to the wind and go 9 strong with PF's, and 3 C-melta. Hell even if only 3 servive to get the charge I will still get 12 PF attacks. ALso don't underestimate the power of a well placed 5pt heavy flamer, I have single handedly cippled a 12 man genestealer squad coming in from deep strike with heavy flamers.

Stuff to aviod, more then 1-2 chain fists (You typically never need more then 2 and typically only 1 if its on the unit champ). Mark of Slaanesh, Nurgle. Slaanesh only works really shows a noticble advantage with lightning claws, and does little for the ideal build of PF's. Nurgle is increadibly overpriced, and does little for the demolisher, plasma, MC, and the like that are the real threat to Terminators. Oh and for the love of god don't take a reaper auto cannon, for the same price your entire unit can have combi-plasma (Which is FWI a hell lot scarier).

The middle row of options for me is mark of tzeentch, because it typically only pays for its self whith large bricks of terminators (9-10).


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

For the Termicide squad - should I give them each a Power Fist?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> For the Termicide squad - should I give them each a Power Fist?


It'd just be extra points given up when they die.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> It'd just be extra points given up when they die.


I understand that, but I guess I am not understanding their purpose. They can attempt to destroy one tank and that is it?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> I understand that, but I guess I am not understanding their purpose. They can attempt to destroy one tank and that is it?


Pretty much. But you aim for an important tank.

As I mentioned I also like a single chainfist, but thats me.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> I understand that, but I guess I am not understanding their purpose. They can attempt to destroy one tank and that is it?


Yup, such is the ludicrous nature of them.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Still 100-130pts to almost be sure a 200+ tanks death or to wack a MC is a small price to pay, and with any luck your enemy will put their heavy support far enough apart that you can kill 1-2 tanks. Just make sure to fire your melta's 1 at a time so you can save any extra melta's encase your enemy fails to kill them after the first kil so you can gank two tanks.


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Still 100-130pts to almost be sure a 200+ tanks death or to wack a MC is a small price to pay, and with any luck your enemy will put their heavy support far enough apart that you can kill 1-2 tanks. Just make sure to fire your melta's 1 at a time so you can save any extra melta's encase your enemy fails to kill them after the first kil so you can gank two tanks.


Dont all weapons have to be fired at the same time?


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

jfvz said:


> Dont all weapons have to be fired at the same time?


Yes they do - no one can pick and choose what weapons to fire.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

This is over two turns hence the comment about the enemy failing to kill them part, and no you don't have to fire all your weapons in the same turn, as you can always choose not to shoot a ranged weapon, otherwise you would not be able to assault if your marine Sargent fired their bolt pistol because all your marines would have to fire their bolters as they don't have bolt pistols.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> Yes they do - no one can pick and choose what weapons to fire.


? Please tell me you didn't just say that, firstly yes yes you can, especially when talking about terminators as a combi weapon can always fire as either a bolter or a once a game combi-weapon....also you can always either opt to not shoot or shoot one of two ranged weapons if you have multiple different ranged weapons.

And unless I am misunderstanding something there is absolutely no rule anywhere that states a unit has to use all their combi-weapons in the same turn.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I think he means you have to decide how many are going to be used as meltas before you shoot.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

That sounds far more reasonable (Although it is hard to tell from the original reply), however I have never encountered a rule that says you have to, and would be very interested if someone is able to direct my attention to such a rule, as it would be most beneficial.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Heh, good point. I hadn't thought of choosing what 'mode' of the combi-melta you are using.

The only real problem with that is if that melta fails, your Termies are probably dead.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> Heh, good point. I hadn't thought of choosing what 'mode' of the combi-melta you are using.
> 
> The only real problem with that is if that melta fails, your Termies are probably dead.


That's the nature of the beast, they either kill something and then die or fail and then die. Since they're Terminators it takes a fair amount of doing to kill them all which is nice because you might be able to force the enemy to waste some valuable shots on them.

I actually prefer an entirely different loadout than Termicide (five strong, reaper autocannon, a chainfist and a couple combi-meltas) but I think I'm the only one and I'll admit that it's not exactly efficient, but then few things in the Chaos Codex are.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Still beats out my 10 kornate terminators with 1 chain fist champ, 3 melta and all PF's.


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> I think he means you have to decide how many are going to be used as meltas before you shoot.


Yep spot on. 

A combi weapon is basically two different ranged weapons. You have to choose which weapon the model will fire and then roll for all the chosen weapons at the same time is what my understanding is.


----------

